# Unerwünschte Programme



## die smurf (31. Mai 2004)

Ich weiss nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja trotzdem weiter helfen. Also ich habe das Problem das bei mir in der Taskleiste rechts (Aktive Programme) ein Herz und ein Ausrufezeichen immer wieder erscheinen, ich kann das dann weder schliesen noch sehen woher das kommt, bis es sich abschaltet, ich hab nur Control lesen können. In der Zeit stimmt mein PC auch nicht, ich kann sachen nicht öffnen auch sind längst gelöschte Mails wieder aufgetaucht. In der Registry und unter Task seh ich aber nix neues, was kann das sein und vor allem wie krieg ich das wieder weg, bitte helft mir.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo.

Ich würde mit verschiedenen Programmen versuchen den Computer zu säubern. zB mit
Ad-Aware oder 
Spybot - Search & Destroy.
Am besten ist jedoch beides.

Thorsten


----------



## die smurf (31. Mai 2004)

War eine gute Idee, aber das Problem hat sich nicht gelöst eher noch verstärkt denn Spy Searcher reagieren nicht.

Ich habe versucht Format c: über WindowsXP CD zu starten doch es kommt die Meldung, Setup Fehler:

Über Win98 Startdiskette kann ich nicht Format c: aufrufen weil die Diskette sowie Win98 CD nicht ausgelesen werden, auf anderen Rechnern würden alle 3 Versionen gehen.

Könntet ihr mir helfen um mein System wenigstens runter zu werfen und dann neu aufzuspielen, wenn schon keiner weiss was das ist und vor allem wie der Fehler weg geht.


----------



## gothic ghost (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
wenn dein OS noch läuft dann versuche es mal mit CwShredder 
wenn nicht  dann mit diesem  Hexadezimal-Editor 
damit kannst du die Platte blank putzen,
1. du entpackst das Zip auf eine Diskette
2. und dann booten
3. diskedit eingeben und Enter drücken
4. wenn der Editor gestartet ist und eine Meldung kommt mir ok bestätigen
5. in die Menüleiste kommst du mit "Alt" drücken und einen farbigen Buchstaben wählen
6. in der Menüleiste kommst du mit den Pfeiltasten zum nächsten Menüpunkt
7. beenden geht mit "Esc"
Ich habe noch Free Fdisk dazu gepackt, ist besser als das von Windows.
Ach ja, es gibt keine Maus.


----------



## die smurf (6. Juni 2004)

*Danke*

Danke dir, hat zwar nix geholfen aber naja was solls, trotzdem vielen herzlichen dank für deine Postings


----------



## Tobias Menzel (10. Juni 2004)

Welche Prozesse zeigt der Taskmanager an?

welche Dienste und Programme werden beim Systemstart geladen (Ausführen - msconfig)?

Manchmal erkennt man die "böse" Ware schon am Namen ("xxx-dialer.exe"), in anderen Fällen hilft die Erfahrung (msconfig zeigt unter "Systemstart" zumindest den Pfad der entsprechenden Anwendung an, so kannst Du zumindest viele bekannte Anwendungen ausschließen).

Zusätzlich: Mit Rechtsklick in den Infobereich kannst Du das Fenster "Infobereich anpassen" öffnen - dort werden im allgemeinen alle Objekte mit Namen aufgeführt.


----------

